# Tight Point Shuttle T-Locks



## Big A (Mar 28, 2008)

Picked a pack of these up and they fly very well. Does anybody have any positive or negative first hand experiences with this head. They are the 100's. a


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

I've looked into them myself, everyone says they fly good. After reading this report and seeing the photos thou I doubt I will use them.

http://huntermike.proboards.com/index.c ... hread=4265


----------

